# Where to buy a ladder



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Guys,

I need a ladder (outdoor type u hang up against the wall), just 3m or so.

I live in Tavira and I've been to many DIY and other shops around the vicinity, and all I find are step ladders. Even Casa Ambaca near Gran Plaza I thought would do outdoor ladders, nah man .... only step ladders 2m high.

Does anybody know where I can get an outdoor type? Ideally less than 3m that extends, because then I can use it for another job where I need a 2m ladder (and there's a roof so can't be higher) and can then extend it to do the main job and get to the top of my roof (which is 3.5m above the floor).

But a single ladder is fine, I just need to know where to get one ... ideally not travelling all the way to the west to Leroy Merlin, but if that's my only option then so be it.

The reason I need the ladder is something I'll prob ask advice on ... something that's made me rather sad the last couple of months but I didn't think of asking for advice on here, which I will do over the weekend. 1st step ... ladder, can't be hard, why am I not seeing the obvious.

Thx guys,
Etch


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Portuguese tend to use towers in preference to ladders, where we are nearly every builders merchant, hardware shops, co-opertiva sell them, generally 2 section (3mX2) sometimes 3. 2 section can also be used like a step ladder


----------

